# Hauling horse in the rain? Which windows to open



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

I'm afraid it's going to be raining when I go to pick up my horse tomorrow. It's going to be fairly warm, too, probably in the low 80s. I'm thinking to open all four roof vents, facing back, the back windows, and maybe the window on the side where I don't put the horse. I am trying to balance ventilation with the horse not getting wet. Also I might have some hay on the other side and I don't really want that to get wet. What do you guys think? Is that enough ventilation? I expect it to be about a 45-minute drive, but if the weather is super bad it might be longer. If I feel like I need to drive 45 mph with my hazards on, I will.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

ACinATX said:


> I'm afraid it's going to be raining when I go to pick up my horse tomorrow. It's going to be fairly warm, too, probably in the low 80s. I'm thinking to open all four roof vents, facing back, the back windows, and maybe the window on the side where I don't put the horse. I am trying to balance ventilation with the horse not getting wet. Also I might have some hay on the other side and I don't really want that to get wet. What do you guys think? Is that enough ventilation? I expect it to be about a 45-minute drive, but if the weather is super bad it might be longer. If I feel like I need to drive 45 mph with my hazards on, I will.


Why can't the horse get wet?

Obviously don't want the hay to get wet, but you could also cover it with a tarp or put it in tubs. But the horse isn't going to melt.  I am more concerned with good ventilation especially when it is HUMID and raining. The horses need that good airflow for healthy lungs.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

beau159 said:


> Why can't the horse get wet?


IDK, I imagined it wouldn't like it very much to have highway-speed rain driving in. But maybe having the screens will stop that a bit. I realize a lot of people haul horses in open trailers all the time.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

I hauled in the rain yesterday. If the wind is driving the rain I leave the top vents open and the windows on the butt wall open and one of the windows the horse is not facing. I also try to wipe down the inside of the trailer afterward if it gets wet. It was 88 degrees when we were done riding yesterday and hot and humid. A pop up thunderstorm was forming just as my friend and I were loading up.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Top vents, butt windows, tarp the hay. The horse will be fine. If you are driving 45 mph with your hazards on, count on getting a ticket.


----------



## My Salty Pony (Jan 1, 2022)

Yep, put a tarp over the hay, and just let the air flow, if the horse gets wet it gets wet, just keep the butt windows open, open the air vents and leave all head windows open and close the window of the stall the horse is in. And drive safe!!!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I hauled my horses clear to California in an open stock trailer (that means it was open part way up. We got caught in more than one blinding rain and a snowstorm in Flagstaff. Nobody got sick.

NOW THAT‘S when you need to worry — crossing the Great Divide in a snow storm with a trailer full of horses😳😳

*Put a fly mask on the horse to travel.*


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Do you have windows in your escape door?
Open it offside, open the rear door windows, open the passenger side side window, open the roof vents. Tarp the hay or put it in your tack room that is closed and secured dry.
You have a enclosed trailer so not sure the mask is necessary and not sure your new rescue will accept it or trust you to put it on him...
Drive at a safe speed but don't be ridiculous slow-moving or you will be a road-hazard and going to get more grief driving in traffic than you need to.
All roads have a minimum speed of travel allowed. If you can't do that speed then get off the road and go have a cup of coffee till you get your nerves under control and can drive and not create a accident with others swerving around you.
I get bad rain storms, as in daily...and sometimes it is safer to get off the road and park someplace till it lets up...
You are freaking yourself out and haven't even gotten to tomorrow yet....you may go, load and get back long before a drop falls from the sky... 
I'm sorry but deal with it as it happens...its great to have some plan in place, but you are making yourself sick and not need to.
You have a very road worthy truck, a beautiful new trailer so new it probably still stinks new inside and a great mind...put them together and go get your new horse and bring him home to start a new adventure together.
You have proven yourself to be competent behind the wheel...so drive with some confidence in your ability and in your equipment...
🐴...


----------

